
FIFA Disciplines HK Football Association After Chinese National Anthem Protest - motivic
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/09/768679277/fifa-disciplines-hong-kong-football-association-after-chinese-national-anthem-pr
======
jtokoph
They fined the organization for fan behavior? How does that remotely make
sense?

~~~
yorwba
The idea is presumably to force the association to prevent "troublemakers"
from entering the stadium. Based on the list of decisions [1], some kind of
disruption during matches seems to be common. And if the decision in Sierra
Leone v. Liberia ("one match without spectators / CHF 50,000 / warning") is
any indication, they'd prefer it if nobody watches at all.

[1]
[https://img.fifa.com/image/upload/mojmlrcxqpjdy4f4dksq.pdf](https://img.fifa.com/image/upload/mojmlrcxqpjdy4f4dksq.pdf)

------
tinza123
No need to post this on HN, no part of this story is technology related.

